# My Spider-Man Diorama



## Kolarson (Oct 2, 2018)

I've completed this 1/32 scale diorama of Spider-Man Vs. The Lizard. 










The Spider-Man is an Andrea figure, while the Lizard was scratch-built by me. More pictures and the full story can be found on my blog:








My Spider-Man Diorama


What's up, danger? One of my favorite movies in recent years is Spider-Man: Into The Spider-Verse . I had a Spider-Man metal figure in 1/32...




viewfrommountain.blogspot.com


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Kewl, Sean!
If Dr. Connors' tail wasn't there, it would be a neat bookend.


----------



## Kolarson (Oct 2, 2018)

John P said:


> Kewl, Sean!
> If Dr. Connors' tail wasn't there, it would be a neat bookend.


Thanks, John! 

Yeah, I've looked into even moving the Lizard around, but it wasn't feasible without reworking the whole diorama. I really like the idea of creating a bookend, though. I'll try it with another mini-dio next time.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

djmadden99 said:


> Good job!


Thanks! (It's me, Kolarson, now back under my original Hobbytalk handle).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Welcome back, Sean!


----------

